# Photoshop Tutorial: Create Magzine Effect



## nshul007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I was sick looking at the dull images that come in the newspapers and I really wanted to create some mouth watering effect that the guys here at digit give to their Images.
So I selected any sample image (For this tut you won't need any pictorial guidance....it's so easy!!).

STEP 1: Open your Image In Photoshop.Duplicate the Background Layer. Go to Filter>Blur>Gaussian Blur. Give it a gaussian blur of 3 Pixels....6 Pixels in case the image contains too much detail.

STEP 2: Press Ctrl+Shift+F To bring the fade option. Adjust the opacity to 100% and Mode to normal.

STEP 3: Again apply Gaussian Blur of about 4 Pixels.

STEP 4: Again Press Ctrl+Shift+F to bring the fade option. Don't disturb the opacity but change the mode to Soft Light.


YOUR FRONT PAGE MAGZINE EFFECT IS READY!!!!


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 30, 2008)

A screenshot should do better here.


----------



## thetillian (May 3, 2008)

Yes illustating with images woud go a long way.


----------



## blueshift (May 3, 2008)

Good for the newbies. Keep experimenting.

And yeah..you could atleast have posted the final resulting image.


----------



## ico (May 5, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> A screenshot should do better here.


+1

Anyways, I tried it and Thank you....


----------



## dreams (May 5, 2008)

here is the result..nothin luks special to me..

Original image
*img177.imageshack.us/img177/9020/abeautifulwalkay7.jpg

Image after applying the above steps
*img262.imageshack.us/img262/3536/moddedabeautifulwalksp7.jpg


----------



## the.kaushik (May 5, 2008)

Oh wondering what the tutorial actually do.. The image above is quite awesome


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> Oh wondering what the tutorial actually do.. The image above is quite awesome



+1


----------



## nshul007 (May 6, 2008)

Well People you can try lowering the gaussian blur for a better effect.....and oops.... I forgot that you have to change the mode to screen after applying the first gaussian blur...sorry there!

Before








After


----------



## blueshift (May 6, 2008)

^ lol.

You first need to upload your image to some hosting website and then copy paste that URL.


----------



## dreams (May 6, 2008)

nshul007 said:


> Well People you can try lowering the gaussian blur for a better effect.....and oops.... I forgot that you have to change the mode to screen after applying the first gaussian blur...sorry there!
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


here is the modified result..

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/1748/abeautifulwalkgs0.png

luks gud now..



the.kaushik said:


> Oh wondering what the tutorial actually do.. The image above is quite awesome



The original or the modified one???


----------



## kjuvale (May 6, 2008)

Check out here..


> *209.85.175.104/search?q=cache:3ttU...8.0&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=in&client=firefox-a


----------

